# [wifi] pas de reseau avec rt61 [resolu]

## nuts

J'ai une carte reseau wifi a base de rt61 que j'ai compiller en module dans le noyau.

j'ai wpa_supplicant et nm-applet d'installés.

cependant le dernier ne voit pas ma carte wifi.

```
kapoue init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 48:5b:39:b4:67:f3  

          inet adr:192.168.0.7  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:851 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:845 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:689907 (673.7 KiB)  TX bytes:143411 (140.0 KiB)

          Interruption:27 Adresse de base:0xa000 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:453 (453.0 B)  TX bytes:453 (453.0 B)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:d3:7a:e8:da  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

kapoue init.d # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

kapoue init.d # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

 la carte est bien la mais n'est pas activée

```
kapoue init.d # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Erreur inconnue 132

```

nm-applet marche tres bien avec ma carte sous ubuntu pour info

resolut: j'avais pas installé le firmware

----------

